# ... 1955 Murray X-53 ...



## Rollo (Sep 16, 2017)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/d/1955-murray-53/6308482566.html


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 17, 2017)

Not X-53--- Murray Fleetline?-------But similar ... Also had another weird Headlight,-------Cowboy
I had a nice one of these years ago, traded it in a BIG BOY TRADE---might still have another one--Who knows?


----------



## stoney (Sep 17, 2017)

Nice bike for the price. Looks all correct. Headlight may not be easy to find, still nice.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 17, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Not X-53--- Murray Fleetline?-------But similar ... Also had another weird Headlight,-------Cowboy
> I had a nice one of these years ago, traded it in a BIG BOY TRADE---might still have another one--Who knows?



these are  reel nice ones yes your right cow boy the head light is one of the hard ones to find  , that's a reel good buy on that one !!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 17, 2017)

yea I contacted him no response


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 17, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> yea I contacted him no response



One of the Guys here on the forum bought it this morning...AND traded for a NICE Colson--- Sorry Guys... ----Cowboy


----------

